# Looking for creepy organ, cemetery music



## southerndownfan

Hello fellow ghouls...I need help finding some free creepy organ type music for my haunt. I am going to have a small walkthrough and one of the rooms is going to have a living dead , sprit type room in it with ghosts and skulls. I used to have some mp3 a got off the net and I cant remember what it was called but it had lots of organ it it...really creepy stuff. It was kinda like funeral music but alot darker. Anyone have something like that or know someothing that would fit in a room like this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've got some sample stuff on my web page.
Melty might have something on his site that is free as well?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Here Melty Melty Melty...


----------



## frstvamp1r

years ago when my wife worked at the Happiest Place on Earth, she was able to acquire me a copy of the music from the Haunted Mansion. There is a track called "Foyer Music" which has a pipe organ. If you like I could e-mail it to you. Just PM me with your e-mail addy.


----------



## Jackpot

Two words Nox Arcana, they have parlor, organ, harpsichord, and even some sounds up little girls and music boxes that creeps everyone I know out. lol


----------



## heresjohnny

Here are some things I have made over the years. Check out Bach in a Dungeon.

http://johnnyspage.com/sound.htm


----------



## psyko99

Johnny, I like your Bach in a dungeon track, nice echo & background.
Too bad I'm not planning on doing a grim organist prop this year.


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks


----------



## tonguesandwich

My wife says my organ is creepy, but she won't let me share.....sorry.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Oh man I was going to pull out a reference to my creepy organ...but looks like tonguesamich beat me to the punch.


----------



## Dr Morbius

tonguesandwich said:


> My wife says my organ is creepy, but she won't let me share.....sorry.


LOL!


HibLaGrande said:


> Oh man I was going to pull out a reference to my creepy organ...but looks like tonguesamich beat me to the punch.


LOL Harder! er...no I mean more. Yea, more is better. I mean better than harder...not more as in bigger...er I mean I am laughing hard...er not at my...you know what I mean. Crud, can I delete this post? Not MY post, meaning pole or anything like that, I mean what made me put my foot in my mouth..not that I can put my 12 inches (of foot) in my mouth nor would I....I mean I wish I never wrote this. Sigh......and no that's NOT a sigh of relief or anything like that would normally follow anything suggestive...just. Crap. Damn you HIB!


----------



## Dark Lord

It's oooookay Dr Morbius,time to take your meds.........there we go,all better now.........look little butterflyies......weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :googly:


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I have used a cd called Organum Effects (or something like that) for the past 3 years...
I got it from a friend so I'm not sure where you can buy it...
But it has quite a few good tracks on it!
Good luck with your search!
.


----------



## Dark Lord

Organum effectus (with background sound effects) & Organum (the same just organ music) is from 
www.Gore-Galore.com they have some great props as well as music & SFX cd's. Done business with them & they are great,2 zombie thumbs up !!


----------



## ShadowMonk

If I'm not mistaken www.billbrownmusic.com has free music that he composed. He did the music for various movies and video games but I do remember him having organ music which he did for Disney's Haunted Mansion i think. Most of the music on his site is free download last time I checked.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude

ShadowMonk said:


> If I'm not mistaken www.billbrownmusic.com has free music that he composed. He did the music for various movies and video games but I do remember him having organ music which he did for Disney's Haunted Mansion i think. Most of the music on his site is free download last time I checked.


If you go to the Haunted Mansion Audio torrent I posted, there are also Organ Sessions there.


----------

